# Leopard Gecko with clouded eye



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Any way to help my male Leopard Gecko who has a clouded left eye? His other eye is fine, clear as can be, but the left eye is clouded over (foggy looking). He just got through shedding so it wasn't skin ready to be shed away


----------



## kymberleyo (Jun 10, 2012)

This is only a guess maybe theres a chance its blind ?


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Before a few days ago both eyes were perfectly clear and have always been.


----------



## kymberleyo (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe it is a little skin have a good look or even upload a pic if you can as im pretty positive other members will be able to tell you for definite you could dampen a cotton bud and wipe away at the skin if that is what it is ofcourse  ensuring to keep the cotton bud wet. This can take a lot patience and even several attempts until the skin comes off.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

It is not skin, I've put him in the sink several times for a bath and no skin on his eye has come off.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

could be stuck shed in his eye or an infection.

if you havnt enough experience to remove stuck shed take him to a reptile vet for diagniosis and treatment.


----------



## Deano c (Jun 26, 2012)

my leo had same problem just after she shed it was a small bit of skin, i used a cotton bud across the eye but very gentle, after 2 days she was back to normal, but if u unsure i would make a trip the vets


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Tbh vets if your sure it is not skin, The only thing i can think of other than skin over the eye is cataracts.
I'm not saying that is what it is with your gecko but its worth getting it checked if you are 100% sure its not unshedded skin.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

it sounds like skin or conjunctivitis which will need eye drops to clean , ive had problems with this but so easy to treat


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

mariex4 said:


> it sounds like skin or conjunctivitis which will need eye drops to clean , ive had problems with this but so easy to treat


I didnt even think of conjunctivitis so glad your online to post 
You learn something new every day 

Edit :- Just for amusement factor each time i read this thread i get a specsavers/boots opticians advert at the top lol


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i have 1 at mo with it, just clean the area with luke warm water cotton wool one clean with one then throw, clean from nose area out , dont use same cotton wool for each stroke, you can get eye treatment which i find great and it has instructions , and mine now clearing up : victory:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Do you use sand in the viv or any loose substrates? This usually happens when a small foreign object such as sand, small piece of moss, even calci dust gets into the eye and causes irritation so the leo rubs at it and causes ulceration which is the cloudiness. It could have happened if he's rubbed too hard while shedding and irritated his eye. We took a leo in last year with the same thing. The vet said there was no infection present so did not prescribe drops but we had to bathe it daily with sterile water, you could give this a try but definitely go to the vet if it's not improving in a couple of days as it could be something more serious which could lead to blindness : victory:


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Here's a photo of the eye that is clouded:









And the eye that is not:









Also I'm going to mention that his nose seems a bit upturned and lighter than usual (it's in the photos). I did just feed him 6 Wax Worms


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d get him to a reptile vets for a check over.

his eye needs attention, 

looks like he has an issue with his nose - poss infection? first picture looks like the skin is raised and discoloured.

and also his legs look puffy and swollen like you get with the start of mbd.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`d get him to a reptile vets for a check over.
> 
> his eye needs attention,
> 
> ...


His legs are fine, it's the water that made them look big and puffy, I dust their food and leave a small cap of calcium dust in their tank for them which they go to and lick up. I use no substrate in my tank, they just have a green reptile carpet. He did just get through shedding


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

you fed him 6 wax worms , lol thats bit to many hun in 1 day , i did that with spot my first leo and i got shouted at by the vets couse he was a chunky monkey lol , there ment to be only a treat . have you got a close pic of his nose , also his eye looks as if an infection conjunctivitis is more white in colour has he any scabbing like look around his mouth area?


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

This lizard is a food guzzler! He'll eat 5 or 6 Wax Worms in 1 day. He's separate from the girls right now but when I put the caps in the cage with worms in them (3 caps, 15 worms, 5 worms per cap) he'd eat all 5 in his cap plus 1 or 2 from another)


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol. little podge , got to admit its spots chocolate he would eat a full tub if had the chance lol


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

mariex4 said:


> you fed him 6 wax worms , lol thats bit to many hun in 1 day , i did that with spot my first leo and i got shouted at by the vets couse he was a chunky monkey lol , there ment to be only a treat . have you got a close pic of his nose , also his eye looks as if an infection conjunctivitis is more white in colour has he any scabbing like look around his mouth area?


I did notice the middle of last month he had a little bump on the side of his mouth which has healed wonderfully (my female had the same thing and she's healed well too). Personally when it comes to my males eye I wouldn't mind him going blind in it just as long as he lives. He's one of my first Leopard Geckos, his brother died so he's the last of my originals and I'm rather close to him. My girl Leos and I are somewhat close but when it comes to handling Liam is the only one that likes being held and cuddled for a long time


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Has he been to the vets yet?

From the picture he looks like he needs the vets asap. Could be an infection that is affecting his nose and eye. If your female had a skin issue it might be contagious as well. 

But whatever the cause is he needs to see a vet to prevent him going blind.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

LizardMama said:


> This lizard is a food guzzler! He'll eat 5 or 6 Wax Worms in 1 day. He's separate from the girls right now but when I put the caps in the cage with worms in them (3 caps, 15 worms, 5 worms per cap) he'd eat all 5 in his cap plus 1 or 2 from another)


I hope you realise your giving your leo about the equivalent of a person eating 30 macdonalds in a day?
Wax worm are full of fat and meant to be used one a week at most. 

Seriously get him on some real food or you will have more issues than just the eye.

Sorry to put the point so bluntly but why was this not picked up sooner. I am hoping you mean mealworms and not waxworms


----------

